# Você tem troco para vinte euros ?



## rafabevi

Olá a todos !

Como eu traduzo para o espanhol: *Você tem troco para vinte euros ?
*
Grato.


----------



## Fanaya

En España: '_¿Tiene(s) cambio de veinte (euros)?'._


----------



## Odinilson

Agora me lembro duma propaganda da _Visa "No tiene_ 'troco_', que cosa triste". _Eta portunhol ! haha


----------



## rafabevi

Gracias Fanaya.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En otros paises: "tiene _vuelto_ para 20 euros?


----------



## Istriano

Acho que na Espanha pode se usar _vuelt*a *_em vez de _cambio_.


----------



## olivinha

Sim, mas _vuelta,_ se não me engano, se refere ao dinheiro que se recebe depois que se paga uma quantia que excedia ao cobrado. Ou seja, não serve como sinônimo de trocado (dinheiro miúdo) em geral.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mas o que está em discussão aqui, Olivinha, é "troco", e não "trocado".


----------



## Fanaya

olivinha said:


> Sim, mas _vuelta,_ se não me engano, se refere ao dinheiro que se recebe depois que se paga uma quantia que excedia ao cobrado. Ou seja, não serve como sinônimo de trocado (dinheiro miúdo) em geral.



A olivinha tem razão. Por vezes, 'c_ambio_' e '_vuelta_' são sinónimos, quer dizer, quando é referido ao dinheiro que se recebe depois de ter efectuado o pagamento, entregando mais dinheiro do que o valor dos produtos. Mas neste caso, '_cambio_' usa-se para referir o acto de troco de notas por moedas ('_dinheiro de bolso'_), sendo a diferença básica com o anterior que nenhuma das partes recebe um pagamento, isto é, quem dá o troco de moedas não fica mais rico, simplesmente obtem uma quantidade equivalente às moedas, reduzida numa nota. E esta última acção não pode chamar-se de '_vuelta_'.


----------



## Alentugano

Fanaya said:


> A olivinha tem razão. Por vezes, 'c_ambio_' e '_vuelta_' são sinónimos, quer dizer, quando é referido ao dinheiro que se recebe depois de ter efectuado o pagamento, entregando mais dinheiro do que o valor dos produtos. Mas neste caso, '_cambio_' usa-se para referir o acto de troco de* notas *por moedas ('_dinheiro de bolso'_), sendo a diferença básica com o anterior que nenhuma das partes recebe um pagamento, isto é, quem dá o troco de moedas não fica mais rico, simplesmente obtem uma quantidade equivalente às moedas, reduzida num*a** nota*. E esta última acção não pode chamar-se de '_vuelta_'.


----------



## Fanaya

Ups... obrigado, Alentugano. Não é a primeira vez que o espanhol me trai... Vou corrigir.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fanaya, o que eu quis dizer é que são coisas diferentes, e estávamos discutindo uma, e não outra, embora me pareça interessante incluir a segunda.

Vejamos:

- a palavra em discussão era "troco". Eu, pelo memos, usaria as seguintes palavras em espanhol para traduzi-la: _cambio_ (minha favorita, a que primeiro me vem à mente) e _vuelt*O*_. *Troco* é o dinheiro que se devolve quando alguém paga em excesso.

- a segunda, é "trocado". _Trocado_ é o dinheiro que se tem em moedas ou notas pequenas. Esta, eu não tenho a menor idéia de qual seja seu equivalente em espanhol.


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Fanaya, o que eu quis dizer é que são coisas diferentes, e estávamos discutindo uma, e não outra, embora me pareça interessante incluir a segunda.
> 
> Vejamos:
> 
> - a palavra em discussão era "troco". Eu, pelo memos, usaria as seguintes palavras em espanhol para traduzi-la: _cambio_ (minha favorita, a que primeiro me vem à mente) e _vuelt*O*_. *Troco* é o dinheiro que se devolve quando alguém paga em excesso.
> 
> - a segunda, é "trocado". _Trocado_ é o dinheiro que se tem em moedas ou notas pequenas. Esta, eu não tenho a menor idéia de qual seja seu equivalente em espanhol. Chamamos de '_*dinero suelto*_'



De facto tens razão, o rafabevi incluiu claramente a palavra '_troco_', mas soou-me raro que alguém perguntasse a outrem se pode pagar com uma nota* de vinte para receber o troco, pois normalmente subentende-se que o atendente não vai pôr problemas, pois o cliente tem sempre razão, entre aspas. Pelo contrário (saliento que estou a falar acerca dos costumes espanhóis, talvez no Brasil seja diferente), parece-me que '_¿tienes cambio de X?_' é uma pergunta relativamente quotidiana, já que se considera um favor.

*Embora o homem seja o único animal que tropeça duas vezes na mesma pedra, não voltarei a escrever '_bilhete_' 

A propósito, na Espanha não é '_vuelto_', mas sim '_vuelt*a*_', por vezes dito no plural '_las vueltas_' (não sei se tal plural é parolo ou simplesmente um regionalismo, mas aos meus ouvidos soa horrível )


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tente aqui no Brasil pagar o ônibus com uma nota de R$ 50,00. O "trocador"/cobrador te jogaria fora, com o ônibus andando :-(

"Trocador" é a pessoa que dá o "troco". Mas acho que somente é usado em algumas cidades do Estado de S.Paulo. No Rio, é "cobrador" mesmo.


----------



## Odinilson

Nem existe mais cobrador no Rio de Janeiro. É o motorista ("_conductor_") que faz tudo. Dirige o ônibus com o troco do passageiro ainda na mão.


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Tente aqui no Brasil pagar o ônibus com uma nota de R$ 50,00. O "trocador"/cobrador te jogaria fora, com o ônibus andando :-(
> 
> "Trocador" é a pessoa que dá o "troco". Mas acho que somente é usado em algumas cidades do Estado de S.Paulo. No Rio, é "cobrador" mesmo.



Correcto. Mas parece uma situação pouco comum. Em qualquer caso, o autor do tópico deve ser quem diga qual era o sentido da sua pergunta


----------



## rafabevi

A hipótese é a de alguém pagar uma compra de 30 euros com uma nota de 500 euros, digamos. Então o vendendor terá que dar troco de 470 euros... ("Terá ele *troco* para 500 euros ?", ou seja, como na pergunta: Você tem troco para 500 euros?).

Gratos a todos pelo empenho.


----------



## Fanaya

Então o WSE tinha razão . Em qualquer caso, a frase fica igual: '_¿Tienes cambio de veinte?', _mas nesse caso também é possível '_¿tienes vuelta de/para veinte euros?_', embora a primeira me pareça mais natural.


----------



## rafabevi

Grato mais uma vez.  A propósito, temos CAMBIAR também em português, mas é de uso mais raro.

Abraços.


----------



## Istriano

Segundo o Collins Spanish Dictionary:



> *change* (small coins) *trocado*: _cambio, suelto, sencillo, feria _(México)
> *change *(money returned)* troco*:_ vuelta, vuelto _(LAm)
> 
> _fique com o troco_ = quédese con la vuelta




Segundo o Oxford Spanish Dictionary:


> *trocado*: _cambio, monedas, sencillo (LAm), feria _(México coloquial), _menudo _(Colombia)
> *troco*: _cambio, vuelto_ (LAm), _vuelta _(Esp), _vueltas _(Colombia)
> 
> _fique com o troco_ = quédese con el cambio (_or _el vuelto)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Sencillo", "menudo" - é isso! Obrigado, Istriano, sacudiu as teias de aranha da minha memória!


----------

